# Things that help with ANXIETY.



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Yoga has been profoundly helpful for me in dealing with anxiety (and depression). Particularly yoga classes, not home practice. The combination of being around other people, meditation, and movement is really grounding for me and helps me make peace with what is going on in my head (and also begin to understand that, in many cases, it's going on more in my head and less in reality). 

I also avoid sugar and processed foods. I've noticed that if I, for instance, have a cupcake, the sugar really sends my brain into a tizzy, and anxiety typically surfaces. I feel much better and much calmer and much saner when I don't make a habit of indulging in that way.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Magnesium for your nervous system

Lavender is a relaxing aid as well.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's something to try. Lavender milk. Place a sprig of lavender in a saucepan of milk and heat slowly for several minutes. Strain and enjoy. Sounds weird but is truly a lovely drink and great before bed.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Green tea contains L-theanine.

My favorite is by Stash.

You can try cold brewing, which increases the amounts of antioxidants by more than 10 folds!


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

I have anxiety and weird fears and can end up crying for hours over nothing if I accidentally eat:
- wheat/soy/corn (glyphosate related I believe)
- food colours
- natural and artificial colours (including titanium dioxide which is found in regular milk)
- preservatives, including nitrates in processed meats

I get headaches from some inorganic fruits and from perfumes (laundry detergent, hand soap, ect.)


I'm trying to get better with zinc ad B vitamins. We try to eat a diet high in potassium, magnesium, and good fats, and I also take iodine which helps my muscle cramps.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

starrykitty said:


> my bf says they are great at halting anxiety but beware, they are highly addictive to the point that you can die from not having them. (go into seizures mostly) that (benzos) along with heavy alcohol.


I was going to say benzos but I assume you're asking about non-pharmaceutical methods 

I was always prescribed clonazepam, never Xanax (I get panic attacks). And I always took them as needed..I worry about dependency but not taking them regularly and being on a starting dose probably helps prevent that. I think Xanax isn't a first choice, because it's shorter acting and has a more dramatic up and down.. I also read a brain study they did where Xanax affects dopamine receptors in addition to GABA, whereas Klonopin doesnt touch dopamine. The former is similar to alcohol, and a commonality of drugs of addiction is that they increase dopamine signalling. Knowing this I'd be afraid to take Xanax. I am already worried about dependency because I mostly just get the effect of feeling refreshingly normal (unless I havent slept enough the night before, then they make me tired). And I feel like the normalness is too 'perfect' or something, idk. 


* *




Otoh, antidepressants fucked me up worse. Made me emotionless but tripped out zombie that slept too much. I was so apathetic I once walked through a parking lot thinking "I could get run over for not paying more attention....actually I'm okay with that, it doesn't matter anymore." (Wonder if that's what causes the suicidality.. I didn't even have depression, aside from the fact that panic attacks can be depressing. So thats kinda scary). And they were a nightmare to get off of (3 times), and possibly how I started getting panic attacks in the first place...the fact they are seen as "safer", and "less addicting", is dangerous, imo




I've tried l-theanine and it doesn't really work for me for clinical levels of anxiety (like panic attacks), but it does produce that calm-focus effect people talk about. I think taking it with something caffeinated enhances the focus effect. 

I'm considering trying kava, because it seems to work similarly to benzos. 
(And also magnesium threonate, which can pass the blood-brain barrier.)

https://bebrainfit.com/kava-for-anxiety/

As far as what has helped.. a multivitamin I've been taking that has probiotics in it. But I weaned onto it (it's multiple tabs a day), because too many B vitamins has made my anxiety worse in the past. Meditation helps but only if I do it correctly... I've noticed sometimes trying to do it while trying to feel a certain way, which totally defeats the purpose. Actually being aware of your mental state is the important part. And being aware of stress you experience in smaller amounts, then coping with that, so it doesn't accumulate (something I still find challenging).

Also, getting enough protein. I was never a big fan of carbs, but I am also trying to gain weight...and even bodybuilders recommend carbs. However getting enough protein and fat to balance it seems to help me, so maybe thats why I never was into carbs much. I think if I were vegetarian this would be more difficult, and I'd be a mess


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Any more advice on mild anxiety? Too infrequent to warrant medication but still paralysing when it does hit?

I might try lavender though. Sounds somewhat calming.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

For presentation anxiety, trying to talk to classmates helps, looking around the room at people and wondering what exactly makes them so scary has helped me. While waiting and feeling anxious it has helped me to think about where I am, where I live, describing geographically where I am. Feeling things around me. Not everyone can do this, but doing handstands gives me good energy. Anxiety / fear makes me cold so doing stuff to prevent that helps, if that happens to anyone.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Hypnosis.

I treat specific anxiety triggers like flying, public speaking, testing, relationships and so on. There are so many triggers I can't even name them all here without going on and on. I also treat generalized anxiety which manifests itself in multiple triggers or true generalized anxiety where people are just overwhelmed.

I work by interrupting the reward cycle. Anxiety gets going when you overreact to something, then nothing bad happens, then your subconsciousness takes credit for "saving" you by overreacting. In hypnosis, we can get your conscious mind to step aside and let us access that cycle. Your subconscious sees the folly to the overreaction and instead you start getting rewards (peace) when you DON'T have the freak out. That builds fast.

Most times, removing anxiety is not long process. People generally see immediate improvement after one session and almost always complete remission after two or three. The WORST case of "Fear of Flying" I have worked on took three. She flew without Xanax for the first time in her adult life right after the first session and was fine. After that trip, we reinforced the new cycle and built on her success. Same thing after the next flight. I understand she has now taken a job where she flies all over the world.

Anyway, don't discount it out of hand. As I always tell people, because of misinformation, everything you think you know about hypnosis is probably wrong. I find it is with most people.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I was going to say benzos but I assume you're asking about non-pharmaceutical methods
> 
> I was always prescribed clonazepam, never Xanax (I get panic attacks). And I always took them as needed..I worry about dependency but not taking them regularly and being on a starting dose probably helps prevent that. I think Xanax isn't a first choice, because it's shorter acting and has a more dramatic up and down.. I also read a brain study they did where Xanax affects dopamine receptors in addition to GABA, whereas Klonopin doesnt touch dopamine. The former is similar to alcohol, and a commonality of drugs of addiction is that they increase dopamine signalling. Knowing this I'd be afraid to take Xanax. I am already worried about dependency because I mostly just get the effect of feeling refreshingly normal (unless I havent slept enough the night before, then they make me tired). And I feel like the normalness is too 'perfect' or something, idk.
> 
> ...


my boyfriend has been taking kratom and it seems to calm him sometimes. he used to take a lot of pills but we are trying to discourage that. sadly it might go illegal soon. (the kratom) don't know. i use it for a mood lift occasionally. it can be mildy addictive if you aren't careful about taking it, but it's probably better than benzos, and it's an herb.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> Any more advice on mild anxiety? Too infrequent to warrant medication but still paralysing when it does hit?
> 
> I might try lavender though. Sounds somewhat calming.


i totally agree about employing aromatherapy. lavender is awesome for your nerves, and i think patchouli is supposed to be really good for anxiety too. here's a nice facial trick. get a little towel damp and microwave it for 20-30 seconds or so or run it under really hot water. then drip the lavender on it and lay it over your face. the heat and steam will help to bring circulation to your face and the smell is heavenly. very relaxing.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

starrykitty said:


> i totally agree about employing aromatherapy. lavender is awesome for your nerves, and i think patchouli is supposed to be really good for anxiety too. here's a nice facial trick. get a little towel damp and microwave it for 20-30 seconds or so or run it under really hot water. then drip the lavender on it and lay it over your face. the heat and steam will help to bring circulation to your face and the smell is heavenly. very relaxing.


I spontaneously bought patchouli oil a little while ago but I haven't used it much... Perhaps just keeping it around might be enough... Not really sure what to do with it besides dabbing it on my wrists. I guess I can try the same trick with patchouli?

I love incense for calming too but that's for home use and the anxiety is very much at work for me.

Thanks for the lavender idea! Need to find a good few places that supply lavender nearby.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> I spontaneously bought patchouli oil a little while ago but I haven't used it much... Perhaps just keeping it around might be enough... Not really sure what to do with it besides dabbing it on my wrists. I guess I can try the same trick with patchouli?
> 
> I love incense for calming too but that's for home use and the anxiety is very much at work for me.
> 
> Thanks for the lavender idea! Need to find a good few places that supply lavender nearby.


ebay is a good place to buy essential oils i've found. you just have to make sure they are 100% and non-diluted. otherwise the GNC i think carries oils and most health food stores/co-ops. i like to make a room spray with patchouli and rose. just add like 20-40 drops into some water in a spray bottle (add 1 tbs baking soda if you want homemade febreze)


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

As other posts have mentioned, exercise, diet, meditation, and limiting caffeine and processed sugars are all good for anxiety. I think, with the exception of exercise, if implementing any of these are major changes they can take a while to be effective and even worsen anxiety at first before it gets better, but it's definitely worth it. 

Also, I know it's illegal in a lot of places but Kava really is an excellent remedy for anxiety. It produces a nice general calm and can really help me focus. I've found it a lot more useful that Kratom. There are some concerns about it, but from what I can tell it's fairly safe as long as you have trustworthy sources that only use the root, don't drink alcohol with it, and don't take large amounts for a long period of time but I'm not really 100% on these though.

Also, both passion flower and valerian root can help take the edge of off mild-moderate anxiety for me but they're not as helpful for more severe anxiety in my experience. Using both together though can calm me down just enough to relax a little and sleep sometimes when I'm having trouble. However these seem to help some people a great deal and do nothing for others, but I've always found them at least slightly useful, and certainly more useful than nothing. 



EndsOfTheEarth said:


> I'm always amazed at how [apparently] easy it is to acquire in the States. It's very difficult to even get a prescription for this, let alone a second one here. It's the kind of thing really only used in hospitals here. I've been on several anti-anxiety meds and all of them are awful creating serious imbalances in the body. Just survived a withdrawal period that frankly I've no interest in going through again. So yeah I'm a bit anti-med, its a last resort thing for me.


This is too true. I'm in the States and I first went to a doctor for anxiety at 14 and had Xanax forced on me without really knowing what it was. I was told to take 2mg a day and I got monthly refills for a long time. After building a tolerance the Dr. just upped the dosage. I've also seen many friends, some with anxiety and some that just faked anxiety to get Xanax or other Benzos, become highly addicted to them. They can be good to have on hand for emergencies but becoming dependent on them or seeing people go through the terrible withdrawals from them is no fun. There's also a problem with Adderall and pain killers being overly prescribed and abused. In fact I've known people who, after doing a study abroad or traveling Europe, would regularly ship prescription meds to the friends they made in Europe because that was the easiest way to get them. The whole things a big mess that never gets addressed really. 

But anyway, I hope you find the right things that help OP!


----------



## ashleysummer (Aug 5, 2015)

For me, a very effective way to reduce enxiety is to talk to someone I love and trust, especially on the phone. During periods of anxiety I start visiting gym more regularly than ever. And the last but not the least, listening to my favorite music has a powerful effect on my anxiety. But if I have severe anxiety attack and nothing actually helps, I resort to taking some anti-axiety pills (I ordered via rx-discountcoupons.com ). All these methods work good for me together.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I havent found anything that helps much, but chewing gum helps me focus better when I need to get things done...


----------

